# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Incline or flat bench first?

## illwillogical

I have been reading a lot of opinions on chest training, saying that you can not target different parts or your chest that everything gets worked at the same time. I have been trying to fill out my upper chest for years, because of this I usually do incline bench before flat bench.

*Incline or flat bench first? Also should I be doing incline flyes and flat bench flyes, that is 16 sets for me so I'm not sure that is overkill?* I am just trying to get some idea's for a new chest routine.

Thanks

----------


## MuscleScience

flat

----------


## Bigzrs01

This was a link to a video of Milos Sarcev that was in another chest forum similar to this.....

http://thefitshow.tv/index.php?optio...son1&Itemid=69

I'm sure he'll answer your questions about chest training

----------


## Bigzrs01

> *Also should I be doing incline flyes and flat bench flyes, that is 16 sets for me so I'm not sure that is overkill?* I am just trying to get some idea's for a new chest routine.
> 
> Thanks


I'm usually dead after 12 sets of chest total, 4 diff workouts 3 sets a piece (not including warm-ups)

----------


## hankdiesel

16 sets is an overkill imo if you're training hard enough. I start with incline 2 out of 3 workouts. I am constantly rotating between dumbells and barbells. Some many people have a weak upper chest. I think this is because they put entirely to much importance on "how much ya bench" and they do inclines 2nd *every chest workout.*

----------


## THE_DOME

I switch it up from incline to flat almost every other week

----------


## kaberle_15

> I switch it up from incline to flat almost every other week


Same

----------


## quarry206

It all depends on your goals, and your areas of weakness 

I do flat because i'm a powerlifter, but if you were into body building then you might do incline or decline if you view that as a weak point or you are wanting to switch it up

----------


## Godson

> I switch it up from incline to flat almost every other week


as do i , it's a good idea to switch imo

----------


## Godson

i take it none of you guys that posted here do decline bench press either
i think the entire weight lifting world is against decline bench press

----------


## GT2

I always start with incline press, switching between DB and BB every workout. THEN I move on to flat bench. 

Due to ego-lifting my first year of training, my middle chest grew huge, but my upper was lagging, so now I priority train.

----------


## InsaneInTheMembrane

what's stopping you from changing things around...I do, and with great results

week 1 I do flat bench press, then incline dbs and then cables
week 2 I start with pec dec, incline bbs and end with decline bench presses
week 3 I start with incline bbs, then flat db presses and then pec dec

then I repeat or change it up some more.... works great... and in time your lagging muscles do catch up

----------

